# Etcetera is legal in the U.S.



## Jana337

*С днем рождения, Анна! 

*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Etcetera!!*


----------



## Etcetera

Спасибо, Яна!

Gracias Ines! The smileys are so nice!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*   SÂLGERIT MABÂRAK!   

CAND SÂLA TIRKADIN,
YÂ XÂNDANÂ BEXÂNIM, 
TIRKADIN YÂ SÂLA,
BEXÂNIM BARA                        ŠOMÂ
RUZ-A-XUB BÂSHA
SÂLGERI-**ŠOMÂ!! 

 AN ORIGINAL SONG I MADE UP FOR OUR GOOD FRIEND ETCETERA. PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME SING IT!   THAT WOULD RUIN YOUR BIRTHDAY  

HAPPY 21!
**

*​


----------



## .   1

Etcetera is legal in the U.S.
So where is she contraband?

Here's lookin' at ya kid.

.,,


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok, now you're ..., ... ..., ... ..., ...ah, better: ... , when do you plan to learn French? 

Joyeux anniversaire, Anna !


----------



## irene.acler

Buon compleanno!!


----------



## cherine

Happy Birthday Anna 
 ​


----------



## Thomas1

*Anna, najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin! *​


----------



## Nunty

Happy, happy, happy birthday, Anna!
Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Etcetera

Gracias Bienvenidos! What a nice song.

Robert, you know, my parents often said that I'm still 15 at heart, so I'm afraid I'll always be contraband! But I don't mind.

Merci Karine! You know, I've been considering learning French for a long time, and some day I'll do it.

Irene, molte grazie.

Thank you, Cherine! 

Tom, thank you very much. Hope in my туче "year" I'll manage to find more time to srudy Polish.

Dear Sister, thanks for your congratulations!


----------



## JamesM

Happy 21st, etcetera!


----------



## geve

You're a winner! Joyeux anniversaire Anna.


----------



## badgrammar

For such a youngster, I count you as mighty wise...  Bonne anniversaire ma belle!


----------



## Etcetera

Thanks James!

What a good news, Geve! And where can I receive my money, please?

Thank you, Badgrammar. It's a wonderful compliment!


----------

